

Chinese passing off fake drugs as 'Made in India' - maheshsingh
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/China-passes-off-fake-drugs-as-Made-in-India/articleshow/4633377.cms

======
maheshs
I think Chinese business people lost all the ethics in this economic
recession.

